# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  ANYONE TALKED TO ANY INTERESTING CHARACTERS IN THEIR DREAMS

## SleepSpirit

A doctor told me once.. in a lucid dream.....
dreams are apathy..
what a paradox that was..
but ne ways !!

I talked to Einstein once..
it was crazy... . . .
he was goin on sooo fast about subatomic particles and what not..
it all made so much sense... 
but then i woke up and forgot most of it

----------


## The Guardians

I've talked to my step father in lucent dreams..But that was a while back about 3 or 4 years ago,In regular dreams..  ::D: 

I have yet to have a REALLY amazing dream like people here talk about....

----------


## Lucid83

I've talked to my parents in my dreams and asked them questions like why does time change radically when you look away for a second and how can i fly

----------


## Ev

Once I was kicking bad guy's butt while he was defending and saying "I must survive"  ::D:

----------


## nightowl

well when i became lucid once a room full of people started to panick and run  like mad for no apparent reason

----------


## Umbrasquall

Don't use all caps in your thread titles please. 

One experience that I remember right now was when this DC convinced me that a city was under attack by an evil doctor who poisoned the sewers.   ::roll::

----------


## 293

once i was in school and i heard someone saying about how i could fly and punch through walls

----------


## Blueharv3st

wow you guys are a lot nicer here than on gamefaqs.  i have yet to see a flame war here.    :smiley:

----------


## Scwigglie

Hey, I've been on gamefaqs!   ::D:  Never went into the general discussion/lounge sections though.

Anyway, last night I dreampt that I was walking alongside this little boy, and he had this power to manifest things out of his imagination. So, he started manifesting all these random people, and I told him to get rid of them because you can't just create people and send them wandering into society.. but he started crying and said, "I can't destroy them. They have families. And I love them too much." Awww.   ::D:

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Blueharv3st_
> *wow you guys are a lot nicer here than on gamefaqs. *i have yet to see a flame war here. **



I didnt think anyone actually went there that goes here. I go there from time to time. They have one of the most intense flame wars i have ever seen. and they are all so easily agitated that its not even funny.

----------


## sme_bro

I didnt talk to him but he was by far the most interesting charcter i have had.

In the dream i was some kind of god and i could create animals to populate the world, so i created all the normal ones and set them free, but then i had this vision of the other side of the world where this white haired man in blue cloak with glowing white eyes was standing on a rock in crashing waves and he was calling forth all these other animals, but the ones he made had glowing white eyes like him, in the dream i understood that he would most likely win the world because he created animals that had no souls(or morals or empathy or somthing) and so they woukd take over...for some reason it was important i should win.

I woke up pissed at the man with white hair for beating me, but there was something,thing about him...

----------


## Raylin

> _Originally posted by Blueharv3st_
> *wow you guys are a lot nicer here than on gamefaqs. *i have yet to see a flame war here. **



Hey, I go to GameFAQs all the time, in fact, I'm on GameFAQs right now! It's probably because the type of people that are interested in lucid dreaming are generally more pleasent than people interested in the wide range of things they have boards for on gameFAQs.

----------


## loose id

check out yahooka.com and their Free For All board sometime. All they do is sitting around bitching and making fun of each other.

To be honest, I don't mind a good flame war from time to time.

----------


## SleepSpirit

whoa !! sme_bro and Scwigglie
those are like 2 of the coolest dreams i've ever heard !!
Dreams w/ like mystical powers and shiaaa r sooo wicked
i had one where i could like do comma commma waves.. like on dragon ball Z.. . fire.. fire balls and wha not
haha
I woke up shaking from the adreline

and on the' lack of flame wars on this site' discus'
yea.. i think it's cause everyone on this site is just right "chill"
Dreamers aren't Haters
ye know

----------


## jags

*check this! I have a perrenial problem of too dimly lit LD's...
so in my last one I was damn well having a conversation with a HANDBAG which was hanging from a tree...I asked it if it could tell me how to increase my lucidity...then it spoke to me with its flap!
I must remember to talk to more innanimate objects!!*

----------


## Scwigglie

> _Originally posted by jags_
> *check this! I have a perrenial problem of too dimly lit LD's...
> so in my last one I was damn well having a conversation with a HANDBAG which was hanging from a tree...I asked it if it could tell me how to increase my lucidity...then it spoke to me with its flap!
> I must remember to talk to more innanimate objects!!*



LOL!!   ::lol::  Like all those Loews Theater commercials.

----------


## SleepSpirit

ROTFLMAO
hahaah
that's awesome !!

----------


## Gothlark

Once a dream character asked to come back to the real world with me as a split personality.  I showed that idiot who was boss.

----------


## dectomax

I once summoned my brother, but when he turned up he had the head of my brother and the body of a sterotypical alien 'grey'.    ::shock::  
I also called Kylie Minogue once when I was in a farm house. She came past the window and into the house. Just as things got steamy I lost lucidty. Next time Kylie......Next time!   ::lol::

----------


## jnani

I believe there is a correspondence between the way waking life characters respond to us and the way dream characters respond to us. When I began lucid dreaming I would talk to dream characters and they wouldn't understand that we were dreaming. Then I began to program my intent to ask for messages from the dream characters and I received meaningful messages. It's kind of like asking people on the street in waking life about lucidity. They generally don't know or care about it..... but if my intent is to find people who are interested in higher consciousness, like a Zen Master, then I will get a response.

----------


## Damascus

hmm,well i talk to lots of interesting dream characters.
just lastnight i had an argument with ceaser,and a few nights ago me and the terminator had a philosophical discussion   ::lol::

----------


## s0berbob

terminator and philosophical should not be in the same sentence.....though i think it would be fun to get in a fight with ceaser and stab him...just to see if he says (I dont know how to spell it, so il just do the spanish spelling) Eh tu, s0berbob?

----------


## Kanji

I talked to Jin . . .

----------


## Regalecus

i once talked to a little black guy cartoon who said to me in a matrix-like voice
"if time doesnt exists, then im an atheist"
i think its a very profound phrase, meaning more than it may seem at first sight
i also tend to dream about mystical animals (like winged white tigers and elephants), and thos animals dont talk to me, but we intercomunicate in strange ways

----------


## Ronk

man i wanna talk to a hand bag!

----------


## Turkeh

In my first ever LD I was chating to a dream character (who i now think might have been my DG) and at one point i ask do you mind me lucid dreaming? He says we are prone to moods of the blood there are things in here that would rather you not 

Such a cool line, nobodys ever talked to me since :-)

----------


## nightowl

> do you mind me lucid dreaming? He says we are prone to moods of the blood there are things in here that would rather you not [/b]



huh?   ::huh2::

----------


## vajra

In my best lucid dream (beginner's mind) I went to visit the "Dream Guru" - apparently I knew him from a previous dream or something. I wanted to ask him about controlling the dream but when I got there everything was so clear I started to doubt I was dreaming so I asked, "Are we dreaming"? 

He replied "Everything is a dream" & when I looked into his eyes I could see he really knew that was true. 

I thought to myself wow, but that doesn't really help right now so I asked "but are we dreaming now"? He replied, "you only ask that kind of thing when you're dreaming". That made me wake up. I've always wanted to go back & see him again, but have never regained that level of lucidity.

----------


## Shadows

a few nights ago i had this fire guy (i mean it. a guy made from fire) come up and sit down next to me and started talking to me about my problems. it was cool. he says i have too many problems

----------


## Remus

I once talked to a DC that said to me after I was going around telling random DCs that I was lucid to see their reaction, most just almost froze til I went away ' We know you are dreaming, so shut up' o.o...My DCs are mean..xD

----------

